# Bergwerk Mercury Rahmen Modell 2005



## Dido66 (15. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

Habe folgedes Angebot bekommen:

Mercury Rahmen Modell 2005 für [email protected]




MTB Rahmen Bergwerk Mercury Gr. M Modell 2005


Ihr bietet hier auf einen nagelneuen MTB Hardtail Rahmen der Edelschmiede Bergwerk

Die Verarbeitung sucht seinesgleichen, alleine schon die Frästeile sind genial, siehe 
Fotos von Ausfallende und Tretlagerbereich. Auch die Schweissnähte sind top, die 
haltbare Pulverbeschichtung und das edle Dekor sollte man auch noch erwähnen. 
Auch Daueralpenüberquerer Achim Zahn schwört auf diesen Rahmen, super steif und unkaputtbar.

Super Bewertungen von der Fachpresse, bei den Biketests - 4-mal "Sehr gut" im Jahr 2004. 

Facts:

Größe: M  172-183
Farbe: electricblue/weis
Gewicht: 1750 Gramm
Material: ALU 7020 
Bremsen: Disc Only IS 2000 ( nur für Scheibenbremse, keine Cantisockel vohanden! )
Reifenbreite: bis 2,4 Zoll
Sattelstütze: 31,6mm oder 27,2mm mit Reduzierung
Sitzrohrwinkel: 73,5°
Lenkwinkel: 70,5°
Oberrohrlänge: 585mm
Steuerrohrlänge: 130mm
Steuerrohrdurchm.: 1 1/8 Zoll
Radstand: 1074mm
Gabeleinbaulänge empf.: 442 mm 80mm Federweg






Kaufen ohne Risiko: 

Als gewerblicher Anbieter bieten wir volle Garantie auf jeden einzelnen Artikel. 

Sie haben ebenso Umtausch- und Rückgaberecht bei unbeschädigter Ware. 
Sie erhalten eine Rechnung mit ausgewiesener MwSt.


Bezahlung:

Als Zahlungsart bieten wir Vorkasse an.

Versand:

Alle Artikel werden von uns mit GLS als versichertes Paket versandt. 
Der Versand erfolgt sofort nach Eingang der Zahlung auf unserem Konto.

Versandkosten:

Die Versandkosten betragen 8,00 Euro pro Paket innerhalb der BRD.
Die Versandkosten für EU und die CH betragen 19,00 Euro.

Was meint ihr dazu ?????????


----------



## Fettkloß (15. Februar 2005)

du schreibst du hast ein angebot bekommen ? is das nicht ebay ? wenn der rahmen neu ist und ohne schäden dann fakkkel nicht lange - für 400 tztztz ich glaubs nicht .
oder musst du den ersteigern ? dann musste deine frage anders formulieren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (15. Februar 2005)

oder kauf dir schnell ne neue karre

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=4525396238&ssPageName=STRK


----------



## der alte ron (15. Februar 2005)

Passt dir der rahmen und die 400 sind wirklich fix ...



*kaufen !*


----------



## Lumix (15. Februar 2005)

Wenn Du ihn nicht haben willst, nehme ich ihn. Bitte PM

Lumix


----------



## daif (15. Februar 2005)

400............
ich glaub ich dreh durch!!!!
oder mir kommt das kalte Kotzen     

und ich dachte vor nem halben Jahr ich hätte n Schnäppchen mit meinem 03er Rahmen (als Komplettbike mit 03 + 04er Teilen)....

p.s. wenn du noch n bissl länger wartest gibt bei Aldi das Komplettbike


----------



## der alte ron (15. Februar 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. wenn du noch n bissl länger wartest gibt bei Aldi das Komplettbike


 
Tja wir fahren ja alle sooo edle teile . Solche preise spiegeln den wirklichen wert wieder !

nikolay


----------



## Nomercy (15. Februar 2005)

Was habt ihr nur, ist doch ein gutes Stadtbike...
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## daif (15. Februar 2005)

@ron

ich dachte die hohn und spott saison ist schon vorbei....
streu ruhig salz in die Wunden   
ich steh da drauf......

p.s. hab ich euch schon erzählt, dass ich n SM Studio im Keller hab     


(...das mercury bei aldi als komplettbike..so wars gemeint)


----------



## Brägel (15. Februar 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Tja wir fahren ja alle sooo edle teile . Solche preise spiegeln den wirklichen wert wieder !
> 
> nikolay



eigentlich wär´s luschtig, nur leider sprichst du wahres Wort


----------



## Dido66 (15. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

Preis von 400,-- ist für den abgebieldeten Bergwerk Mercury Rahmen.

Kommen noch 8,-- Versand dazu, sonst nichts.

Also sollte ich zuschlagen ????

Oder ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gearshifter (15. Februar 2005)

Hey vorsicht, zuschlagen würd ich nicht-wer weiß vielleicht ist der Typ dann beleidigt und gibt dir den Rahmen nicht mehr für wirklich schmale 400.  

Klar, lass dir das Ding raus-auf legalem Weg kommst du bestimmt nicht günstiger an so ein Schmucksück! Vor allem gefällt mir die Farbe "electric-blue" sehr gut!


Gruß


----------



## daif (15. Februar 2005)

mann, du bist vielleicht einer!!!
hast du dich mal 5min schlau gemacht???

natürlich KAUFEN KAUFEN!!!
Neu mit Garantie wirds sicher nicht mehr billiger (außer du wartest noch n paar wochen     )

ne im Ernst,
da würd ich nich lange überlegen und zuschlagen!
die Rahmen sind ja professionell und quasi makellos   egal wie's grad bei BW drunter und drüber geht 

kaufen, aufbauen, daran erfreuen....
das sind die nächsten Schritte die du unverzüglich einleiten solltest  

grüße


----------



## Fettkloß (16. Februar 2005)

dieser dido66 ist ein fake --- daif du hast völlig recht , so blöd kann man garnicht sein und sich nicht mal 5min schlau machen !!!!!!

also der dildo will hier nur verarschen und raffts nach den vielen antworten hier immer noch nicht---- seh ich ja jetzt erst : wohnt in karlsruhe und fährt angeblich schon ein gemini , ich lach mich schlapp


----------



## Nomercy (16. Februar 2005)

Ja, normal ist das wirklich nicht. Wollte der Dido evtl. hier in der Hoffnung auf eine PM 'nen Pseudo-Verkaufsthread eröffnen. Das hier, ist das letzte was man braucht, um herauszufinden ob ein Deal günstig ist. Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## carloz (16. Februar 2005)

Schöne Farbe   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Nomercy (16. Februar 2005)

Ja, die Farbe ist schön. Ich glaube wir beide mussten für diese Schönheit noch ein biss'l tiefer in die Tasche greifen. 
Was ist daran eigentlich Modell 2005? Ich finde der sieht genauso aus wie Modell 2004. 
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (16. Februar 2005)

ich wüsste nicht, dass es beim normalen mercury n Unterschied zwischen 04 und 05 gibt

@dido+all

wenn er wirklich so verunsichert war und n bissl zustimmung gebraucht hat störts mich net....aber von der schnellen Sorten scheint er ja nicht zu sein  

und das mit dem Bergwerk Gemini beim Benutzernamen macht mich echt n bissl stutzig


----------



## Fettkloß (16. Februar 2005)

bei bw heists halt modell 2005 weil wir das jahr 2005 haben - das gibts auch bei anderen herstellern/produkten die unverändert ins nächste jahr gehen - verkauft sich halt besser - wenn man liefern kann HHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAH der war gut


----------



## daif (16. Februar 2005)

ich hijacke mal den thread    

ich hab mir überlegt, evtl auf nen neuen LRS zu verzichten und mir stattdessen nen Rahmen zu holen!!

Ich hab da so was im Blick, "Berg nerd" nennt sich die Firma, oder so   
der Rahmen heisst "merkur"....

ich hab mir ernsthaft überlegt noch n Mercury Rahmen zu kaufen, den ich wohl erstmal bunkern werde und vielleicht nächstes jahr oder so aufbauen will!!
mir gefällt das neue/alte design einfach gut bzw besser als das extrem schlichte meines '03ers...
warum jetzt? weil man ja nich weiss wie lange es BW noch gibt und mir die 04 version sehr gut gefällt...
allerdings wüsste ich nicht ob mercury oder mercury Rohloff...

naja, mal sehen, bin hin und hergerissen zwischen lang ersehntem LRS und der Rahmenidee


----------

